# HTV on Polyester Help!



## jensdesigns (Oct 10, 2017)

I am using siser easy weed HTV on 100% polyester. I have set the heat press to 270 for 10 seconds as recommended. I am using teflon sheet, and 2 extra sheets of the cookie sheet paper....However, the shirts are still ending up with the square burn mark from the heat press left visible on the shirts. 

How can I avoid this?


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

Does the mark go away after an hour or so? If so you should be perfectly fine, you will usually see and outline with polyester and a heat press.


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

You could use a press pillow to do it or there is a trick of tearing the paper in an fashion down the edges so the paper in not square anymore. I think a pillow would work better for you though.


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

Hope I don't get in trouble but these are what I use, you can probably get them from vendors on here also.


https://www.stahls.com/heat-printing-pillow


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The pillows really only help with the bottom/top platen outline marks that you can get on poly garments.


At 270F you should not be getting any marks at all. That's really an ideal temperature for polyester. 



what color is the shirt?


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

jensdesigns said:


> I am using siser easy weed HTV on 100% polyester. I have set the heat press to 270 for 10 seconds as recommended. I am using teflon sheet, and 2 extra sheets of the cookie sheet paper....However, the shirts are still ending up with the square burn mark from the heat press left visible on the shirts.
> 
> How can I avoid this?



What is your pressure at? This could also cause it as well.


----------

